# ارجو المساعدة (مهندسة جديدة)



## رؤى ج (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم......
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وانا مهندسة جديدة( اي حديثة التخرج) احب تطوير نفسي بزيادة معلوماتي العامة لكن ظروف العمل وكما هو معروف في كل البلدان العربية غير متاحة للمراة لذا لجأت الى زيادة معلوماتي عن طريق سؤال الاخرين والخوض في هذا المنتدى(وبصورة تدريجية ابتداءا من الابسط ) وارجو توجيهي في كيفية البدأ بالنسبة لنوع المواضيع مع العلم ان عملي الان في قسم المكامن في شركة النفط


----------



## محمد عبدالمعروف (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخت الكريمة السلام عليكي:
أنت حقا محظوظة لأنك وجدت وظيفة ونصيحتي لك أن تحافظي عليها حتى تجدي أفضل منها حتى لا تندمي مثلي حين تلقيت عرضا من شركة نفط محلية ضعيفة لكني رفضدت, كان ذلك منذ أربع سنوات وحتى الآن لم أجد وظيفة بديلة علما بأنني متخرج بتقدير1st وعندما مللت الانتظار عملت كسائق تكسي :1: وهي وظيفتي المعتمدة حتى الآن.لذا ارجوك أن تعملي بنصيحتي 

لا أريد ما حدث لي أن يحدث لغيري.

الي اللقاء....:55:


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*ما هى المكامن*



رؤى ج قال:


> السلام عليكم......
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وانا مهندسة جديدة( اي حديثة التخرج) احب تطوير نفسي بزيادة معلوماتي العامة لكن ظروف العمل وكما هو معروف في كل البلدان العربية غير متاحة للمراة لذا لجأت الى زيادة معلوماتي عن طريق سؤال الاخرين والخوض في هذا المنتدى(وبصورة تدريجية ابتداءا من الابسط ) وارجو توجيهي في كيفية البدأ بالنسبة لنوع المواضيع مع العلم ان عملي الان في قسم المكامن في شركة النفط



*لأقدم المساعدة مطلوب التالى:
ما هو قسم المكامن أولا لو أمكن كتابة "المكامن" باللغة الإنجليزية:81: 
ما هو تخصصك الهندسى*:81:


----------



## رؤى ج (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك د.جمال 
قسم هندسة المكامن (Reservoir Eng. Dep. ) هذا هو مكان عملي اما في مايخص الاختصاص فمن حيث تخرجت شهادة البكالوريوس ليس فيها اختصاص يكون الاختصاص فقط عند نيل الماجستير اذ تكون دراستنا عامة بكل مايخص النفط من تنقيب وحفر واستخراج و بعض المشاكل المتعلقة بالعمل لكن باشكال مختصرة وليست موسعة لذا فانا اعاني بتحديد وجهة البحث :18:


----------



## رؤى ج (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد
شكرا لك لهذه النصيحة واتمنى ان تجد فرصة عمل جيدة 
الى اللقاء:20:


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

:56: اتمنى ان تجد وظيفة تناسبك اكثر يا اخ محمد عبد المعروف وذلك ن خلال بذل جهود اضافية ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

اهلا بك يا اخت رؤى نحن جاهزون لاي معلومة او موضوع ترغبين بمعرفته نتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

اهلا و سهلا و لاي استفسار لا تترددي


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

هذه بعض الملفا التي يمكن ان تستفيدي منها في تخصص reservior engineering 
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/geothermal/pdfs/reservoir.pdf

http://www.apa-inc.com/services/dropsheets_pdf/SSAdvancedSeismic.pdf

http://www.enspmfi.com/eng/catalogues/an2008/explo/int0350.pdf

http://www.apa-inc.com/people/Reservoir Engineering Specialist Jan-07.pdf


----------



## منار عبدالجبار (24 يناير 2008)

هذا الرابط جيد جدا وممكن يفيدك
يتعلق بـ
Oil Recovery Mechanisms And The Material Balance Equation


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخت المحترمة رؤى اني همينة مثل حالج و طورت معلوماتي شوية شوية شوفي اعتقد انه اهم شي بالنسبة لمهندس المكامن هو ان يضبط برنامج المايكروسوفت اكسل احتمال انت تكولين عجيب هذا البرنامج بسيط؟ ليش ليش يوجهني علية اكول. لا هذا البرنامج بي خفاية عجيبة و العالم الان يتوجه لربطة بالفجوال بيسك يعني ياحبذا لو تدرسين الفجوال بيسك ورة الاكسل طبعا هذا بعد ما تدرسين المكامن بصورة مستمرة و هادئة و اذا جانت انكليزيتج جيدة فهاذة زيادة الخير خيرين و راح تكون ايفاداتج هواي للدول الناطقة بالنكليزية (يعني يفظلونج عن غيرج)و مو بس الايفادات حتى الزمالات الي بأستمرار تجي للشركات والسلام


----------



## رؤى ج (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخ sseaea 
لكن كل الملفات معطوبة


----------



## وليدشعلان (1 مارس 2008)

كان نفسى أفيدك يا باشمهندسة رؤى 
انا كمان شغال فى شركة بترول ولكن فى قسم التفتيش الهندسى . بس أوعدك انى هاسأل زملائى فى العمل 
ولكن الجميل ان روح التعاون موجودة فى هذا الملتقى 
أرجو أن تزورى موضوعى الخاص بعنوان جمعية المهندسين المصريين , إعملى بحث وانتى هاتلاقيه 
أتمنى أسمع نعليقك 
م/ وليد شعلان


----------

